# To peel or not to peel sweet potatoes



## Constance (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm trying a new pork chop recipe that calls for sliced sweet potatoes. It doesn't mention peeling them. Can I get by without it, or should I go ahead and peel them.


----------



## GB (Mar 5, 2008)

As long as the are scrubbed well then you do not need to peel them. There is a lot of nutrients in the peel. It comes down to personal taste though. you can peel if you want or not peel if you don't want.


----------



## Jikoni (Mar 5, 2008)

I agree with GB, it's according to one's preference. I used to peel when my kids were small, but now I don't cook it at all, My Irish hubby says that sweet potatoes are not potatoes! If I cook any, I end up eating them alone, so I wait until I am back in Kenya and my mum cooks some, then I have them cold the following morning with tea just like it used to be at my granma's. (The shop was so far away to go buy bread). Thinking of that makes me happy.


----------



## Constance (Mar 5, 2008)

Well, the dish is in the oven...pork chops, sliced onions, sweet potatoes, S&P and a little brown sugar. It sounds good...we shall see!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 5, 2008)

Mmmmm.  Yum, Connie.  I love the skin on sweet  potatoes.  As GB already said, if they are scrubbed, they should be fine.  Let us know  how  the dish  turned out.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 6, 2008)

I love em with the skins on as well, then smothered in butter and brown sugar with just a little cinnamon!
Ohhh now I know what I am hungry for, LOL.


----------



## GB (Mar 6, 2008)

Constance said:


> Well, the dish is in the oven...pork chops, sliced onions, sweet potatoes, S&P and a little brown sugar. It sounds good...we shall see!


So did you leave the skins on or peel them? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 6, 2008)

Hubby likes his peeled. I don't like sweet potatoes but I will cook it for him.


----------



## Loprraine (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't peel them when I slice and fry them, I find they hold their shape better with the skin on.  Come to think of it, I rarely peel them.


----------



## Constance (Mar 6, 2008)

I did not peel the sweet potatoes, and the dish was delicious. I posted the link for the recipe in the pork forum.


----------



## Loprraine (Mar 6, 2008)

And what a great sounding dish it is!!!!!


----------

